# Gold Coast Body Kit!



## vw_cc_fan (Mar 7, 2009)

Any one going to get the Gold Coast body kit for thier CC?
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...=1012


----------



## GR8CAR (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Gold Coast Body Kit! (vw_cc_fan)*

I got it from them, not yet installed


----------



## FOXYINAPASSAT (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Gold Coast Body Kit! (vw_cc_fan)*

I am waiting for it to become available through the dealership painted... the price will be much better... my local dealer says its not to long now...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Gold Coast Body Kit! (FOXYINAPASSAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FOXYINAPASSAT* »_I am waiting for it to become available through the dealership painted... the price will be much better... my local dealer says its not to long now...









I have heard May on the prepainted pieces.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

^^hmm, is it going to be cheaper for the whole kit? i just want the trunk spoiler


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*

ours will be here next week from my dealer...


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

got ours yesterday...need some paint and we will throw it on...


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_got ours yesterday...need some paint and we will throw it on...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v63/spooled/DSC02368.jpg[img]
[img]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v63/spooled/DSC02369.jpg[img]
[img]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v63/spooled/DSC02370.jpg[img][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

[IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/eek.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_^^hmm, is it going to be cheaper for the whole kit? i just want the trunk spoiler

I haven't seen painted prices yet. Primed lip spoiler retails for $399.00 and I will be selling it for $340.00 plus shipping.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

ah, i'm surprised they havent thrown out the painted prices yet...


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

We've got one kit here. Looking for a local customer to fit it on...


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

I'd be happy to let you fit the kit on our car...shoot me a PM.


----------



## ckcasap (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

I'm in San Juan Cap, do you still have the set? 
What's the price painted (Candy White) and instaled by you guys?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ckcasap)*

yes painted prices, please


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

Same here...painted prices...
Need to throw some more money on my VW...


----------



## GR8CAR (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ckcasap)*

I decided to put it in the candy white car instead of the light brown, to have a White Coast CC, the kit is already painted 
I´m installing this weeked at last after a few weeks it´will finally be on the car


----------



## CC Ya (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GR8CAR)*

mine is candy white, so i cant wait to see this.


----------



## onehotbabe (May 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if I can get this body kit for my 08 Passat? The website says only a Passat CC. I don't know the difference. I am about to buy a Passat but only if I can get a bad ass body kit. Help me please?!?!?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

No you cant, the Passat and the CC dont share any external body parts. Get the High Def kit its tits on the Passat.


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

Are you guys saying this body kit is going to be an option when u purchase the car from the dealer soon?? Kit looks sweet!


----------



## gaddamit (May 2, 2009)

does anyone know if this kit will be available from the dealer?


----------



## Jens Dub (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Gold Coast Body Kit! (vw_cc_fan)*

I did and I love it!


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

How much do these kits actually lower the clearance of the car?? I'm already having clearance issues where I live. I love the look but I won't put it on if I wind up leaving parts on the street by the manhole covers.


----------



## VWJP (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Gold Coast Body Kit! (Jens Dub)*

Hey your car looks amazing with that body kit! Where did you get it installed? the dealer or a local custom shop? I recently purchased the kit, I was wondering if the install was a hard job requiring skilled technicians or just something any old body shop/car place can do. Do you recommend I bring it to the dealer or just my local custom car place? Thanks for you help!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Gold Coast Body Kit! (VWJP)*

Free shipping within the Continental U.S. on all of the painted body kit pieces from VW. Order now.


----------



## pinguhk (Aug 11, 2009)

congrats I like this kit alot and it cheap too


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Gold Coast Body Kit! (vw_cc_fan)*


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Gold Coast Body Kit! (iPinch)*

Does anyone have pictures from all angles?
How much for entire kit?
Ballpark cost for installation at a GOOD bodyshop?


----------



## dubfun (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anybody answered the question as to how much the kit is installed from the dealer? Also, is the paint on the Gold Coast CC a factory color? I read that it was a special color. The Gold Coast CC also looks lowered. Basically, is or will the Gold Coast be available as an option from the factory, or do you have to order the pre-painted kit and have the dealer or a body shop install it as most of you have done. Thanks, I searched for the answers but could not find them.


_Modified by dubfun at 12:53 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (dubfun)*

The gold coast CC will never be sold at least not here in the states. The kit you can buy from the dealer is painted to match the body color of your car. You are looking to far into the fact that they have a car displaying the kit. Its just a display model thats all.


----------



## andres16V (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*

If they bring the CC r-line to the US, it has the body kit factory installed.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

It only has the side skirts, the front is actually a one piece bumper instead of the original plus the lip. The rear spoiler is not a part of it.


----------

